# Found an injured pigeon not sure what to do?



## Pirus

Hi there,

I found a wood pigeon in the middle of the road about a week and a half ago, obviously stunned and not sure what was happening so I picked him up and took him home, put him in a cage in a warm room with my pet dove and pigeon and he seemed to get a lot better. He had a swollen eye so I thought he may be concussed so I left him alone for a while.

He is feeding and drinking on his own and seems quite happy to sit there and be fed. I took him out into the garden today to release him but he didnt want to fly, I walked over and when he tried to fly his right wing just lifted up in the air and he couldnt fly at all. 

Is this pigeon just going to be like that for the rest of its life or is there something else that can be done for it? I really do not like taking wild pigeons to the vets as they really dont care about them. Does anyone know what the problem may be, if anything can be done for it and if not what could be done for the bird.


----------



## Feefo

Hi Pirus,

It might still be able to fly.

It is very difficult for a small animal vet to establish whether a pigeon's wing is brioken or bruised. 

Sometimes pigeons are bruised in an impact and it takes at least three weeks before they can fly again, but IMO the inability to lift the wing is inconsistent with bruising.. 

Sometimes their wings are permanently damaged from the outset and they lose the ability to fly. Sometimes they can fly again if the wing is set before they start to heal.

It might be possible for the pigeons to have surgery to pin a broken bone if he is unable to fly, but this is something that, personally, I wouldn't recommend for a wood pigeon. Surgery, even when done by an avian vet, can be very dangerous for a feral pigeon but far, far more dangerous for a wood pigeon because they are so easily stressed and can die of a heart attack.

I had a white pigeon with a wing injury that was taken to a very competent avian vet who examined and strapped his wing. After three weeks he wasn't able to fly as a result so she suggested surgery to pin it. I asked if he would be releasable afet pinning and she said he wouldn't. I assume that the same would apply to a woodie, so if you can offer it a home, please keep it safe.

St Tiggywinkles said that unreleasable wood pigeons should be put to sleep, because they never adapt to captivity. A lot of sanctuaries must follow this advice, but in my own experience adult woodies has been different...they have displayed all their natural behaviour except flying and raising young : they court, mate, build nests, lay eggs, shower bathe, sunbathe, eat well etc etc.

If you can't keep him there are some rescuers that can offer him a permanent home, remind me where you are and I can pm details.


----------



## plamenh

It is bad idea to keep feral bird with possible disease with a pet dove together, please keep them separated.
Swolen eye may be because of injury, or bacterial cause. Picture would be helpful.
If the bird has, health problem, it won't fly. One wing up is usually sign that bird is frightened and tries to look taller. This is deparate gesture of the bird who cannot run away.
Good care and posible medication can help, it is important though to find out what is wrong with the bird. Again, picture may help (check poops too).


----------



## Pirus

The eye was 100% down to injury there was a little cut by it which has healed fine. The swelling has gone down and the eye is near enough back to normal now. The lifting up of the wing I have noticed before when it has jumped down from his perch to get some seed his wing will lift up. My pet dove also does this when she gets a bath and splashes her wing, the wing that was injured when she came here. She can fly now but not very well.

I go on holiday to America on Thursday for 2 months so hoping that A. I either find a place for him to go to heal and get better and if they cant fix him then he lives in a sanctuary or B. Hope that the injury heals itself then my mother will look after him and he will be released when better.

I am in Liverpool UK


----------



## Pirus

Will get some photos up shortly.


----------



## Feefo

The Three Owls sanctuary near Manchester could be suitable for him. They have an aviary for unreleasable pigeons and those that are able to fly free from the aviary. You would have to double check that they do not euthanase unreleasable pigens. We are a bit far away from you here in Norfolk, but if you could bring him here the Wing and a Prayer owl and Wild Bird Haven might have him, I have taken woodies for release there and they stay around and are provided with food. They also have an aviary for unreleasable woodies.

Three Owls Sanctuary
Wolstenholme Fold
Norden
Rochdale OL11 5UD
Tel: (01706) 642162
Fax: (01706) 659090
24 Hour Helpline: 07973 819389

Email: [email protected]
Rochdale, 12.5 miles from Manchester


----------



## Pirus

I emailed them earlier if I dont get a reply by tomorrow I will give them a call their website does fill me with confidence


----------



## Pirus

Sorry for the poor quality, only have my camera phone cant find the lead for my normal camera


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the photos. Were you able to find some help for you and this lovely Wood Pigeon?

Terry


----------



## Pirus

What I was told by the sactury was basically its too late now if it has a broken wing as it needs to be treated within the first 3 days and that if he cant fly at all they wont put him in with the other birds as he wont have a good life. So until he can either get a bit of flight back or none at all he will be staying here. He is a healthy bird and just because he cant fly doesnt mean he cant enjoy life.


----------



## altgirl35

that's right!!


----------



## Feefo

> just because he cant fly doesnt mean he cant enjoy life.


I have disabled wood pigeons in with the ferals. This video is of two disabled wood pigeons that arrived as adults, one from the vet and one from a rehabber. They choose to sit in a very busy part of the aviary, the entry to the shelter which is what the ferals consider their nesting "cave". As you can see, they are neither unhappy or stressed. In the middle the male hears the call of a wild woodie in the garden and responds. They went on to build a nest and lay eggs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS8ZV8zPZI4


----------



## amyable

Hi Pirus,

He is a very handsome Woodie. I hope you're able to find it a home. As you and the others have said, they can still have a good life.

Cynthia, I haven't seen that video before, it's so lovely to see how they adapt, and priceless when he responds to the Woodie in the wild.

Good luck with him.

Janet


----------



## Feefo

That is our Dagwood!


----------

